# Fancy Dress



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

Not sure if this is really classed as goal setting for the simple reason I'll be going to this fancy dress party with my wife, but I am getting a little aprehensive about going to the party on saturday night. Something I have done is to start telling the people who i know who'll be there, who it is I'm going as just so they know. that way is less embarassing than them asking who I'm supposed to be.

Paul


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

OH dear wasn't that a disaster, I made the effort being so afraid I'd be the only one without fance dress and when i got there I was the only one in fancy dress. I almost turned around and went home, I felt so bad and embaressed.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Ooh that's harsh I'm sorry, was your wife not even in fancy dress?
At least you DIDN'T just turn around and go home though... it'd be somewhat embarassing for anyone so good for you.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw, no, what a shame! You say you _almost_ turned and left, but you didn't, so well done! You should pat yourself on the back for going along at all, and for staying once you got there. It could have happened to anyone, and I think anybody would find it really embarrassing! I hope the cringing will fade with time, and it'll become just a funny story to tell.


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

I've not managed to post for a while but just thought I'd come on here to share this with you...









The mask didn't go with the fancy dress, it was someone elses that we all borrowed.

Paul


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

And without the mask


----------

